# Ergo infant insert- necessary?



## holz (Sep 25, 2009)

DH bought me a new Ergo for our baby due in April- so excited! I was going to go ahead and order the infant insert, but a few reviews on Amazon said it wasn't really necessary- can you just pop a newborn into the Ergo without?

If it matters, I expect this baby to be big like DS was. I also have a Moby and plan on buying a ring sling, so the Ergo won't be my only carrier. I don't want to buy the insert if we're not going to use it for too long, but I also don't want to have to wait 6 months to wear the Ergo.

Thanks!


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

You may improvise with a folded up receiving blanket or towel to boost up your infant so their head is at a proper height and not swallowed up by the front panel.

Good luck!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

The Heart to Heart insert is not just about where baby's head is, it is also about supporting proper growth of the sacrum.

Here is what Ergo has to say about their insert. I do not endorse the use of the Ergo for young babies with out the insert.

*The ERGObaby Infant Insert* is designed with Back Support Padding and a Bottom

Support Cushion intended to support the natural curvature of a baby's developing spine, and to

ensure a healthy hip/leg position. While the spine is developing infants are not to be seated with

weight bearing on their sacrum. Straightening of the spine happens in three different stages

and takes about one year. The ERGObaby Infant Insert 's new design encourages

proper spinal development and a healthy hip/leg position by eliminating weight bearing on the

developing sacrum.

*The ERGObaby Infant Insert* enables parents to carry their newborn close to

their body. The ERGObaby Carrier in combination with the Infant Insert enables

you to buy only one carrier that will assist you through all the stages of your baby's growth.

The Infant Insert is a specially padded and shaped cushion that can be quickly

and easily placed in the carrier and readjusted as needed. Your infant is then held in a

cozy, protected environment close to your heart, as well as in an ergonomically correct

and naturally supported position. This is best for the baby's physical development from

newborn to between 4 - 5 months. Parents can remain attentive to their baby's needs and

at the same time continue daily activities.

The Infant Insert has an optional closure strap to secure smaller infants (between

approximately 5-8lbs), or infants that prefer to be more tightly swaddled. DO NOT, under any

circumstances, use the strap as a handle to carry your baby in the Infant Insert.


----------



## FLFosterMom (Dec 13, 2011)

I had to use one for my newborn. It was awkward(seems too big for the carrier), but I couldn't use the Ergo w/out it. I never quite got the hang of our Moby(always felt like I was squishing her to death), so I was glad to be able to use my Ergo.


----------



## RedSamhain (Jun 13, 2011)

I got one for our daughter, I would worry that you might have a carrier tragedy if you tried to use it on a really young baby without the insert. Also, the best part of the ergo carrier is knowing that you're promoting healthy joint/hip/back development, in order to have that security for your 4 month or younger baby you should go for the insert, they aren't THAT expensive.


----------

